# No rise in RPM in sunny 1.8 2005



## Karim102 (Aug 9, 2014)

Dear all, i have problem with my Nissan sunny (1.8) 2005. When u press all the rpm only reach 2 for all the sudden. What would the reason, i did ECU scan it was talking that base Can throttle has high current, i replace it but still didn't solves the problem...


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Karim102 said:


> Dear all, i have problem with my Nissan sunny (1.8) 2005. When u press all the rpm only reach 2 for all the sudden. What would the reason, i did ECU scan it was talking that base Can throttle has high current, i replace it but still didn't solves the problem...


I'm not familiar with your car but make sure your MAF is working correctly. On a Z32 it can cause your problem.


----------

